# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Tile directly over brick

## 1luckygirl

Can you put floor tiles up the wall over brick that has been sealed? I want a seamless new bathroom and unfortunatley have brick walls on either side of the drywall walls. I've also had warnings about using floor tiles on the walls. Size I want to use are 333x333. Any brickies want to throw in your 2 cents worth on these situations?

----------


## Bloss

Bricks sealed with what? Do you mean rendered? In any case no problems tiling straight onto brick work or using floor tiles on walls. I've done both many times with success.

----------


## Dr Freud

As Bloss said, no drama's using floor tiles on walls, or tiling directly onto brick.  But I also would offer the following hints. 
Floor tiles are ok going onto walls, but are generally thicker than wall tiles, so allow for extra thickness when calculating light switches, architraves, taps etc. 
If by "sealing" you mean some type of gloss or painted finish, then I would recommend mechanical abrasion of brick to ensure tile adhesive bonds directly to the brick.  If the "sealer" is not bonded well to the brick, this creates a weak link in your tile system.  Not knowing what the sealer is, I would err on the side of caution.  Tiles falling on naked bits is bad karma. 
I assume the shower recess is not in this brick area, otherwise waterproofing considerations are also needed. 
And also factor in movement and expansion differences in the two materials, which may cause cracking at the join.  A movement gap or uniform substrate can fix this.  Depends how much you care and how long you are planning being there for. 
My general rule is there is no such thing as overkill (or over engineering).  :2thumbsup:

----------


## autogenous

Have you put a level and straight edge over the brick wall to see how straight it is? 
Walls can look straight but bent to billy'o 
If the wall has undulations you could be wasting hundreds with unforgiving tiles. 
When the midday Architect arrives, shazzam, your sacked  :Biggrin:

----------

